# A Couple Of Hendersons  1917 / 22



## filmonger (Feb 15, 2016)

A couple of engines (1917 & 1922)  and a 1922 frame on the bay....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182020038558?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=182018826853

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182017514145?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2016)

Kool Will!!!
noth'n I like better than buying incomplete stuff....Ha!


----------



## thehugheseum (Feb 16, 2016)

damn.......i could use that frame


----------



## bricycle (Feb 16, 2016)

thehugheseum said:


> damn.......i could use that frame




so, buy it!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Serious piston power!


----------

